# Is it time?



## Honeybee1999

We found out three weeks ago that Iris has hemangiosarcoma. She has had several "episodes" of bleeding since then, but had always bounced back the next day. However, the past few days she hasn't wanted to eat other than treats and milkbones. Which is fine, if that's what she wants, that's what she gets. Yesterday she was very weak most of the day and needed help getting up. I put a rug down next to her bed to help give her grip on our wood floor and today she has been able to get up on her own and isn't as wobbly as she was yesterday. However, today she lost bladder control and wet both of her beds. She is currently wearing a diaper to avoid another accident. 

Through it all, she has been happy, aside from her bleed days. Yesterday wasn't a good day but we had run out of tramadol. Today she is back on it. Today she wanted to play ball and boss the cats around. She got up and barked at the delivery man. We gave her her Christmas present early, a stuffed hedgehog squeaky toy. She happily played with it on her bed and already broke the squeaker.

When she lost her bladder control today my husband and I both said it wasn't fair to make her deal with that and wearing diapers, so tomorrow afternoon was going to be her final appointment. But watching her play so happily with her toy tonight and seeing her gusto for treats makes me question that. 

Maybe tomorrow morning will answer my question, but it is so hard to make this decision to know when is the right time. She isn't going to get better, I know. And the back end weakness and incontinence is concerning. 

Our cat and two horses made this decision much easier for us as it was undeniable that they would suffer if not put down. I hate this part of loving an animal.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## llombardo

Only you can make the choice based on what you are seeing. I personally would not euthanize a dog if they are still having good days and are not in pain. Wearing diapers is not the worse thing and it's manageable, so that would not sway me toward euthanasia either.

I'm sorry about your girl, enjoy all the time you have left.


----------



## zetti

Hemangio is evil. I've lost three to it. Blessedly, there is no pain, but they do get weaker and weaker.

Pain is not the sole reason for euthanasia. It's the totality of the dog's quality of life.

A well housebroken dog is mortified when accidents happen. The dog can't play or do any of her usual activities. She's barely eating--that's your cardinal sign. Eventually, she will stop taking treats.

Let your heart be your guide. None of us can tell you if it's time. But, your dog can.


----------



## Honeybee1999

Her diaper had slipped off in the night and she soaked her last clean bed. She was laying in it this morning. This breaks my heart. Poor dog has not pottied in the house since she was 12 weeks old.

My wonderful husband went and bought two new beds that were on sale at the farm store and better fitting diapers and piddle pads. Anyone have any tips for cleaning the inner foam part of the beds she wet? One is egg crate, the other is memory foam chunks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksotto333

I'm just so sorry. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Suki's Mom

I have no words of advice, just sympathy for you and your husband during this difficult time.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Melissa I'm so sorry your going through this. I found that washing the foam with regular detergent ,tide, kept the odor at bay. The advice I got from our vet with our dogs was out of five things they love when it gets to less than three then it might be time. She is still eating and playing with her toy plus she is responding to you. Sounds like you have some time. It is a horrible disease. My thoughts are with you.
Maggi


----------



## lalabug

Honeybee1999 said:


> I hate this part of loving an animal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Truer words were never spoken. I am so sorry that y'all are going through this. Sending virtual hugs and comforting thoughts your way.


----------



## Deb

I am so very sorry. Only you can make the decision and it's so hard to know what's right to do. Sometimes it comes down to quality of life. While she's not in pain, remember what it feels like if you aren't eating enough. She may not be in acute pain, but she may not be comfortable either. Again, I am so very sorry! Hugs!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I made the decision to euthanize one in large part because she had lost control of her bladder and this was so upsetting to her. She no longer wanted to be in the house with us. Mind you, I tried everything to let her know we werent upset that she had piddled herself, but it was too engrained in her. When it would happen she would run to the door and when I let her out even as weak as she was she would try and crawl off up in the woods to die. 

She had no dignity left and she was mortified that she was peeing all over the place and couldnt stop it and no amount of me trying to tell her it was ok helped. Her last day was a lovely 70 degree sun shine day, I sat with her in the yard all day because whe she wet herself out there it did not upset her. Then we drove her in to be euthanized that night. 

My male who died of cancer, probably hemangio, made it a month after his first bleed. The next bleed we loaded him up on painkillers for the drive to the vet. We gave him so much (because we didnt want him to suffer during a 45 min bumpy truck ride), that by the time we got there he seemed peaceful again. We talked it over with the vet and decided to let him go then while he was not in excruciating pain. He might have bled to death that day or he might have survived another short spell but the one thing we had was the ability to say to him right then that he was not going to suffer any further. 

My husband and I both held him while he fell asleep and I glad the last gift I was able to give him was knowing he was loved and he would not have to suffer more.


----------



## Waldi

Honeybee1999 said:


> Her diaper had slipped off in the night and she soaked her last clean bed. She was laying in it this morning. This breaks my heart. Poor dog has not pottied in the house since she was 12 weeks old.
> 
> My wonderful husband went and bought two new beds that were on sale at the farm store and better fitting diapers and piddle pads. Anyone have any tips for cleaning the inner foam part of the beds she wet? One is egg crate, the other is memory foam chunks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


We said goodbye to our beloved retriever about two month ago. Had exactly same dilemma. We spoke with our long term vet and he has stated that it is our decision, but we cannot be selfish by keeping dog if she is suffering and there is no chance for recovery (she was 14 years old). I also got a look form my dog where she basically was telling me I am ready, please help me. I thing it is our responsibility to do what is best for the animal, as they cannot tell us exactly how they feel. We made decision to allow her to pass with us present and it was very hard but teacupful at the same time. My family all agreed that it was right choice and we miss her dearly, but we are happy that she is in better place, not suffering.


----------



## holland

I made the decision to euthanize my rescue when she had a bowel movement fell in it and could not get up-she just had a look on her face and I knew it was time- my last girl was incontinent but I let it go longer-its such a hard decision to make but as my vet said it is doing them a kindness-thinking of you


----------



## Misha111

I lost my last GSD in September. In a way losing her then was a bonus because the vet had given her weeks to live in March. She was becoming incontinent and that really upset her as she had been housebroken since 9 weeks. She also wouldn't eat unless I hand fed her which I didn't mind at all. 

It is a v difficult decision to make on behalf on your beloved dog, a member of your family. In the end i took comfort from the quote, 'it is better a day too early, than a day too late'. Only you can make the decision when that time is. Thinking of you x


----------



## maxtmill

Yes, I agree that sometimes a dog will lose his/her dignity, and that has always been very important to me. I am very sorry you are going through this. I think most of us have been there, and can empathize.


----------



## Honeybee1999

Thank you all for the kind words and advice. So far today is a good day. She didn't eat breakfast from her bowl but did eat a cup of kibble from my hand when she was jealous that I was training the puppy. She also went out to play ball again this afternoon and even ran a few steps. On Monday she could hardly walk at all. It's crazy how day to day can be so different.

Here's a short video I took of her today playing Keep the Tennis Balls Away from Mom: 




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## llombardo

Its absolutely amazing that a dog can be so sick and unless you know it, you never would know it by watching that video. 

What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Honeybee1999

Thank you, llombardo. She's a once-in-a-lifetime dog, but then they all are, aren't they?

Her eyes are still so full of life. When I had to put my colicking horse down, I could see in her eyes that she was done and she couldn't fight anymore. I knew immediately she wouldn't pull through. 

Iris hasn't given us that look yet. I think she still has some time. 

Her 11th birthday is the day after Christmas. My boys and I are supposed to travel to California to visit my family next week. My husband, who really is her one person on earth she loves more than anyone, is staying home with her. I hope she makes it until we get back. I feel guilty leaving. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## llombardo

Honeybee1999 said:


> Thank you, llombardo. She's a once-in-a-lifetime dog, but then they all are, aren't they?
> 
> Her eyes are still so full of life. When I had to put my colicking horse down, I could see in her eyes that she was done and she couldn't fight anymore. I knew immediately she wouldn't pull through.
> 
> Iris hasn't given us that look yet. I think she still has some time.
> 
> Her 11th birthday is the day after Christmas. My boys and I are supposed to travel to California to visit my family next week. My husband, who really is her one person on earth she loves more than anyone, is staying home with her. I hope she makes it until we get back. I feel guilty leaving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I was going to mention the eyes. The eyes can tell you whatever you need. 

That is very sweet of your husband to stay with her. Who knows, she might surprise all of you. The fact of the matter is that I'm hoping she does. Now that I saw the video it makes it more real for me a complete stranger. I almost didn't watch it for that reason. Does that even make sense?


----------



## RZZNSTR

These dogs can be stoic to a fault. When I watched the video she still has the wag in her tail and her eyes look good. These are positive signs to hold on to. May God allow you to be together for a little longer!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Your video shows her interest in play that's a good sign. Lucky had lost his interest in toys when we let him go. I may have waited to long but he still ate w/ relish ,loved being petted and wanted to be with us. however his was completely immobile his last two days without our help. It was a tough call.Your Iris looks happy to play. My thoughts are w/ you and your family.


----------



## CrystalJ

You know your girl best, but I have always been taught to let them go on a high note. 
You don't want her to be truly suffering before you say goodbye as maintaining her dignity is the most important part. It will be a terribly difficult decision either way, and my thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time

There are also scoring charts online if you are looking for an impartial way to decide if it is time. 
(I will try to find you a link)


----------



## CrystalJ

CrystalJ said:


> There are also scoring charts online if you are looking for an impartial way to decide if it is time.
> (I will try to find you a link)


https://vetsocialwork.utk.edu/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/euthanasia-decision-brochure.pdf

https://vetsocialwork.utk.edu/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Quality-of-Life.pdf


----------



## Honeybee1999

So today she has had complete control of her bladder. My husband said she ate all her breakfast and took all her meds this morning. And she has been standing in front of me dropping her ball in my lap every time I sit down lol. I love this dog so much. I just need to trust that she will tell us when she is ready.

Thank you all so much for your support and compassion and words of wisdom. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

I am glad she is having a good day and hoping she has more. 

I believe that life is short and that we are here for a very short time, dogs and cats even less. IMO, one day too long is better than one day too soon. I have lost my share of pets over the years to varying causes. I never had an animal look at me with eyes that said: "it is time". Each and every one looked at me with eyes that said: I don't feel good, make me feel better. I don't want to die."

It makes the decision all the harder, but I try not to cheat them out of any time in their already too short life.


----------



## Shooter

Honeybee, I am sorry for you and your wonderful friend. I recently have been in your shoes and I know you guys are hurting. Just relish every second you have. Im so sorry.


----------



## wolfstraum

So sorry - hemangio seems to be the final issue for so many of our senior dogs....I fully expect my 13+ year old to eventually have it since she has been so healthy - some issue will put me in that position in the not too distant future I am sure....it is terrible to know what is happening and have to make that decision....

We all get older, we all have aches and pains - but as long as they are enjoying their time as well and have not given up - you can tell...

as far as the dog beds???? It takes some time to really get them clean - either a few weeks in the sun or soaking the foam in Clorox One cleaner for a few hours, then hosing them thoroughly and letting them dry.....then heavy duty plastic between the cover and the actual bedding and a old comforter or two on top of the bedding....I have a freind who uses crib mattresses with sleeping bag covers as dog beds....

Good luck and I hope she has a good Christmas full of love



Lee


----------



## Honeybee1999

Iris is at peace now. She crossed the rainbow bridge this afternoon. I got back into town on Saturday, and Sunday afternoon she began to decline quickly. We took her to the vet this afternoon. She fought hard but in the end her body couldn't keep up with her spirit. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Deb

I am so very sorry!


----------



## kelbonc

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. RIP Iris.


----------



## zetti

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Iris.

Hemangio is a dreadful beast.


----------



## Springbrz

So sorry for your loss. She held on for you to come home so you both could say goodbye. RIP sweet girl


----------



## RZZNSTR

My sincere sympathy on you loss.


----------



## Suki's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Iris. My thoughts are w/ you.


----------



## Jenny720

My sympathies -rest in peace dear Iris.


----------



## Honeybee1999

Thank you all for your kind wishes. I'm starting to feel less depressed. It helps that I have Ruger to keep me distracted. The worst part is sitting here at night staring at the empty spot where she used to lie. I go to pick up her ashes tomorrow. That will be another hard moment. Just trying to stay busy and survive each tidal wave of grief as it comes. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

